# NAGD



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

So thanks to a kijij ad having an error ( 3/4 scale vs full scale) it stuck arowith be for a while. Ended up getting quite a deal. Super sweet Japanese Yamato guitar. OM size. 

I had sold my Collings 0002h and made a killing (it went USA bound) so I needed a smaller acoustic. Don't know about you all, but I'm pretty much done with D size acoustics. 

Anyway here it is. I thought it was solid top. Folkway assured me that it was not however it was made as a ply guitar should be. Less bracing due to the superior strength of ply wood. Heck they even book matched the top!!! 

Fake abalone binding. Plays killer. 

Pics and sound clips.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Notice by the bridge the symmetrical flaming on both sides.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's a song I wrote in 1195. Rage to realize. 

For those of you who like lyrics
Has words (from the chorus)
".... So now you rage to realize, it's not despise. It's just that we were two of a kind when you wanted to run."


Recorded on the zoom mic for iPhone. Done on GarageBand. Played with a Pearly Gates v pick and a venom V-pick. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Frage-to-realiza


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It's a looker, for sure and since it sounds "killer" as you say, you have got yourself a good'n.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice buddy. Congrats.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

nice grab- great size...j


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

sambonee said:


> So thanks to a kijij ad having an error ( 3/4 scale vs full scale) it stuck arowith be for a while. Ended up getting quite a deal. Super sweet Japanese Yamato guitar. OM size.
> 
> I had sold my Collings 0002h and made a killing (it went USA bound) so I needed a smaller acoustic. *Don't know about you all, but I'm pretty much done with D size acoustics. *
> 
> ...


Yea, me too. I used to think they were the be all and end all but I'm getting my horizons expanded in this last year. There's a whole 'nother world beyond D guitars. And rosewood. Who'd a thunk? I think my next guitar won't be a dreadnaught and probably won't be rosewood either. Heresy!



> Here's a song I wrote in 1195. Rage to realize.


1195? Yea, but have you done lately?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

D bodies sound great, but they make my arm and shoulder sore. I switched to the smaller bodies (and especially smaller waisted) guitars about 10 years ago and haven't looked back. I have a Taylor 14 series (?grand auditorium I think) right now and it is pretty much perfect.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

I know this is an old thread... But do you still have your Yamato? Does it still sound good?? What strings did you go with??? Thanks.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I still have it. And if you’ve seen the string tread you’ll probably guess that I haven’t changed the strings since then. 

Lighter strings are my go to these days. It’s a superb guitar. Still enjoying it.

I’d sell it for a fair price tho. Not getting slot of play.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sambonee said:


> I’d sell it for a fair price tho. Not getting slot of play.


@sambonee What would be your 'ball park' fair price range?


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

sambonee said:


> I still have it. And if you’ve seen the string tread you’ll probably guess that I haven’t changed the strings since then.
> 
> Lighter strings are my go to these days. It’s a superb guitar. Still enjoying it.
> 
> I’d sell it for a fair price tho. Not getting slot of play.


Are the sides Mahogany, or Rosewood?? And when you say "superb", can you compare it to other OM's of higher price/solid tops? I have my eye on one of these... I know they were made by the same factory that exclusively made Norma's in the 60's and 70s. I've seen some Yamato classical models from the late 60s, online.


----------

